# Forced eviction in Doweiqa



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The army evicts squatters from Suzanne Mubarak housing project in Doweiqa


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This is happening in Egypt right now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A new and better country... makes you want to spit


----------

